# Solved: Sprinkler system Timer pro-c vs x-core Hunter



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

I have had a sprinkler system in my yard with 5 zones for 4 years. Worked very good, no problems with an Pro-c Hunter Timer.
I had my system increased to 7 zones by adding two zones more then what I had. My old timer only could handle 5 zones, so it had to be replaced with an X-Core Timer that would do all 7 zones.

Since the new timer was installed, I have blown, or caused 3 of my original zones to go bad, and need to be replaced.

I think there may be too much or too little volts / amps going to my old valves.

These are hunter valves and hunter timers.

Does anyone know anything about these timers, Pro-c and X-Core Hunter timers.

I will be fighting I know with the installer, he says the old valves are going bad. I told him that isn't it a coincidence that my valves are being blown.

Sure need help on this one.
Thanks (I wrote to hunter, waiting for response from them).


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

When you say "blown", what is being blown?

Are the solenoids going bad?

Is the fuse at the controller being blown?

Has anyone checked the control wires resistance to the valves?


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Yes, the solenoids don't work due to the electronic part of the solenoid is bad. I had one go, now two more went in the last two days.
I checked out my old Pro-c vs X-Core specs, it said 24 volts on pro-c and 25 volts on X-Core.
Incidentally,
After I did research on the internet, I didn't need a new timer (X-Core), I could have just added a "modular" to the old Pro-c and everything would have been ok, but they just tried to rip me off.
Now I have two solenoids gone, and I wrote the co. that put the timer in, still waiting for them also.
It was Aqua-Mist of Southgate, Michigan.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

I would not think 1V would make that much of a difference. However, the timing is uncanny. 

If you have an old system, sometimes any small change can cause a problem/issue. Is the amperage the same? Does the power supply have the same amperage (or higher) as the older one?


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Everything is the same, just can't figure why they are not working. I'm sure the rest will go also. How about if they used my ac adapter, and plugged that in, and not use the new adapter?


----------

